# Another idea.



## Steve H (Apr 6, 2018)

So, after finding out by trial and error. Not to mention reading more info on here. I found that my MPS will not work with my A-maze-n pellet tray smoke generator. The pellets kept going out. At first I thought that perhaps it was me. But after reading posts it seems as though they are going out due to O2 deprivation. Makes sense now that I think about it.
So I made use of my little grill I bought years ago.










And this worked great! But, I'm finding that with my love for cold smoked bliss. I just threw in the towel...and a partially spent Lowes gift card. And got a Masterbuilt charcoal smoker. And will use that for my cold smoking. Nice rig. I'll be seasoning it and trying it out this weekend.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice Steve!

Um, somebody got into your Stella's.
And worse than that, they didn't finish it. :mad:

LOL! Have fun! Supposed to rain here this weekend... :(


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2018)

If the bullet gets too warm from the AMNPS, you can try dust in it...  Dust burns WAAAY cooler....
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-dust-from-pellets.271863/

Or, you can wrap the legs of the bullet with foil...  place the AMNPS under the bullet, upper and lower vents wide open...
Smoke away...


----------



## Steve H (Apr 7, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Nice Steve!
> 
> Um, somebody got into your Stella's.
> And worse than that, they didn't finish it. :mad:
> ...



It's going to be snowing here. That shouldn't stop me though!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 7, 2018)

daveomak said:


> If the bullet gets too warm from the AMNPS, you can try dust in it...  Dust burns WAAAY cooler....
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/making-dust-from-pellets.271863/
> 
> Or, you can wrap the legs of the bullet with foil...  place the AMNPS under the bullet, upper and lower vents wide open...
> Smoke away...



Thanks. I'll keep that in mind. Hopefully this won't be a problem this weekend with the weather the way it is.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2018)

Good luck Buddy!
It sounds like a plan!
Al


----------

